# Sears mod. 358.355061 help



## Ufda (Aug 14, 2008)

New to the board, been reading all I can.
My problem: I believe the carb is the culprit, the engine will fire with fuel or carb cleaner in line but will not pull the fuel from the tank. The filter is clear, backflushed it with carb cleaner also attemtped to flush the carb ports.
I noticed that both diagraphrams appeat to be clear though very dark in color. One diagraphram has some "wrinkles" in it, I believe it is the fuel pump, other seems to be flat.

My next guess is a rebuild / gasket kit, am I on the right track?

Board is a great, thanks for all the info.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can locate the model and spec numbers off your engine, they would be a big help in pointing you in a better direction. It does sound like you may be having a problem with fuel delivery, although not sure if it may be the carburetor or fuel pump or possibly both.


----------

